# Appel vers un réseau Satellitaire



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour ,

Je viens de me faire avoir de 7€ après un appel vers un réseau satellitaire

Je ne sais hélas pas comment ,j'ai pu me faire avoir


----------



## Wizepat (25 Janvier 2020)

J’y connais rien et ça m’intéresse. 

C’était un numéro classique ou atypique ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

Wizepat a dit:


> J’y connais rien et ça m’intéresse.
> 
> C’était un numéro classique ou atypique ?


Je n'y connais rien non plus
J'ai contacté Orange ce matin qui me dise que j'ai du appeler un numéro sur un réseau satellitaire sans le savoir .
Une sorte d'arnaque , car les 7 € reviennent au propriétaire de la ligne et non a Orange


----------



## Wizepat (25 Janvier 2020)

7€ ça fait cher la minute. 

La législation n’impose pas que les numéros surtaxés soient mentionnés.


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2020)

Tu as cherché le numéro avec la mention arnaque  ? Tu avais quoi au bout du fil pour être resté 1 minute ?


----------



## ericse (25 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai contacté Orange ce matin qui me dise que j'ai du appeler un numéro sur un réseau satellitaire sans le savoir .



La moindre des choses serait d'obtenir le numéro complet et les dates/heures de l'appel pour vérifier les circonstances de l'appel, et éviter de se faire avoir par la suite !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

Orange n'a pas le numéro entier , j'ai bien l'heure et la date , mais rien d'autre


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Tu as cherché le numéro avec la mention arnaque  ? Tu avais quoi au bout du fil pour être resté 1 minute ?


Je ne me souviens plus hélas cela remonte a plus de 2 semaines


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Janvier 2020)

Impossible de retrouver le numéro dans la liste "récents" de l'iPhone ?


----------



## ericse (25 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne me souviens plus hélas cela remonte a plus de 2 semaines



Tu n'as pas de facturation détaillée ??
Même dans ce cas Orange peut te donner le numéro (complet) et les dates/heures de l'appel si tu contestes la facturation


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Impossible de retrouver le numéro dans la liste "récents" de l'iPhone ?





ericse a dit:


> Tu n'as pas de facturation détaillée ??
> Même dans ce cas Orange peut te donner le numéro (complet) et les dates/heures de l'appel si tu contestes la facturation


Non , j'ai pas le numéro et Orange ne peux l'avoir


----------



## ericse (25 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , j'ai pas le numéro et Orange ne peux l'avoir



Le service client te ballade... Fait une contestation formelle, en disant que tu n'as pas passé cet appel, ni volontairement, ni involontairement, et ils le retrouveront (s'il existe). Je ne suis pas sur que ça vaille l'effort pour 7€, mais pour le principe si !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Janvier 2020)

+1
Je serais tenté de contester l'appel. C'est plus pour le principe vu que cela ne servira à rien...



Jura39 a dit:


> Orange n'a pas le numéro entier , j'ai bien l'heure et la date , mais rien d'autre



Dans les appels récents, tu peux voir la date des appels reçus/émis



En sélectionnant le "i" tu peux avoir les détails de l'heure:



Cela ne peut-il pas t'aider dans ta recherche ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Le service client te ballade... Fait une contestation formelle, en disant que tu n'as pas passé cet appel, ni volontairement, ni involontairement, et ils le retrouveront (s'il existe). Je ne suis pas sur que ça vaille l'effort pour 7€, mais pour le principe si !


J'ai déjà insisté , et comme tu dis pour 7€ le laisse tombé de toute façon c'est moi qui est passé l'appel .
Orange m'a invité a vérifier sur l'application " Orange Téléphone" avant de téléphoner .
Il s'agit d'un cas classique ou tu a un appel manqué et tu rappel le numéro


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> +1
> Je serais tenté de contester l'appel. C'est plus pour le principe vu que cela ne servira à rien...
> 
> 
> ...


Je vide cette liste tous les jours


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je vide cette liste tous les jours



Tu n'as pas la conscience tranquille   ? Moi, je garde justement au cas où je puis en avoir besoin.

Et donc, il y avait quoi au bout du fil ?

Personnellement, je ne rappelle JAMAIS un numéro que je ne connais pas surtout si la personne n'a pas laissé de message.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

Quand j'ai telephoner je suis tombé sur un répondeur que j'allais etre mis en relation pour la livraison d'un colis 

Non pas de soucis de conscience , mais j'ai pour habitude d'effacer tout  , appel , sms , email


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

J'ai retrouvé le numéro dans les historiques orange


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Janvier 2020)

Donc un numéro en 08...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Donc un numéro en 08...


Non pas en 08 je pense


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Janvier 2020)

Ah oui, exact... 2 chiffres en plus du 08 classique


----------



## ericse (25 Janvier 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Donc un numéro en 08...



Plutôt en +(882) 16 xxxx le code d'un satellite des émirats arabes unis, arnaque certaine oui...
Mais le fait que ça ressemble (un peu) à un 0800 est particulièrement traitre


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

Heureusement je viens de tchatter avec Orange 
voici le resultat


----------



## Sly54 (25 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quand j'ai telephoner je suis tombé sur un répondeur que j'allais etre mis en relation pour la livraison d'un colis


Arnaque classique et bien documentée (en 2016 !) : https://www.quechoisir.org/actualite-arnaque-au-colis-en-attente-elle-debarque-par-e-mail-n23273/


----------



## Wizepat (25 Janvier 2020)

Mais l’iphone précise la provenance de l’appel lors d’un numéro inconnu étranger. 

J’ai eu le cas à plusieurs reprises. Il m’indiquait systématiquement le pays d’origine.


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2020)

Tu n'as pas installé Orange Téléphone ? Ça marche super bien !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Tu n'as pas installé Orange Téléphone ? Ça marche super bien !


Ah Oui , essaye avec le numéro 
enfin je viens de le signaler , donc a voir maintenant


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2020)

Préfixe 882 16 : Thuraya,, constellation des Pleiades en arabe) est un opérateur de téléphonie satellitaire régional basé à Abou Dabi aux Émirats arabes unis qui possède deux satellites de télécommunications en orbite géostationnaire. La société dispose d'environ 200 000 abonnés.


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2020)

A savoir, préfixes de téléphones sattelitaires :

Inmarsat   : 870;
ICO Global   (en)   : 881 0, 881 1;
Ellipse  : 881 2, 881 3;
Iridium   : 881 6, 881 7;
Globalstar   : 881 8, 881 9;
Emsat   : 882 13;
Thuraya : 882 16;
ACES   : 882 20.
Vous pouvez raccrocher !


----------



## Wizepat (25 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> A savoir, préfixes de téléphones sattelitaires :
> 
> Inmarsat : 870;
> ICO Global  (en) : 881 0, 881 1;
> ...



Si tu accepte l’appel, tu payes ?

Ou uniquement si tu rappelles ce numéro ?


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Janvier 2020)

Wizepat a dit:


> Si tu accepte l’appel, tu payes ?
> 
> Ou uniquement si tu rappelles ce numéro ?



Il faut attendre le passage de @Jura39, il pourra nous expliquer sa mésaventure.
Mais le mieux c'est de bloquer ces numéros.
Orange Téléphone est une excellente app à installer sur ton iPhone, elle est gratuite et
elle marche avec tous les opérateurs.
Quand un inconnu t'appelle ça donne un indice, par ex : Malveillant, Démarchage ou approuvé !
Il y a aussi la fonction "recherche de N°".


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Orange Téléphone est une excellente app à installer sur ton iPhone, elle est gratuite et
> elle marche avec tous les opérateurs.
> Quand un inconnu t'appelle ça donne un indice, par ex : Malveillant, Démarchage ou approuvé !
> Il y a aussi la fonction "recherche de N°".


Justement l'application n'a rien indiquée pour ce numéro 
pas si génial que cela cette application


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Janvier 2020)

C'est vrai, j'avais vérifié, c'est parce que personne ne l'avais signalé, (ou alors tu es le premier contacté ).
En tout je l'ai fait : signalé Malveillant ! 
Ça servira aux prochains


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> C'est vrai, j'avais vérifié, c'est parce que personne ne l'avais signalé, (ou alors tu es le premier contacté ).
> En tout je l'ai fait : signalé Malveillant !
> Ça servira aux prochains


J'ai fais de mème


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Janvier 2020)

L'app n'est pas mauvaise, je peux en témoigner car il m'est arrivé de recevoir des appels 
signalés " démarchage".
C'est un peu une App d'entraide (comme le forum), ce sont les utilisateurs qui signalent quand 
ça leur arrive. Si tout le monde "joue le jeu" c'est top !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2020)

A savoir que tu peux signaler par sms ce genre de numéro au 33700
Ecrire dans le message
spamvocal   et le numero


----------



## LaJague (26 Janvier 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Donc un numéro en 08...



Non en 88 voir même 882

Numéro satellitaire tu payes quand tu décroches ou rappelles 

Pure arnaque


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Janvier 2020)

Confer post #29.


----------



## ericse (26 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Confer post #29.



Cf post #22


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Janvier 2020)

Ou #20


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Janvier 2020)

LaJague a dit:


> Numéro satellitaire tu payes quand tu décroches ou rappelles


En tout cas, merci d'a voir prévenu que même répondre nous fait payer...


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Janvier 2020)

Il y a ça aussi !


----------

